# 25L Jerry Can - Wilkos



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Dunno if this is cheap or not, but just been to wilkos, and they are selling Jerry Cans (25L) for £12

Thought I'd share the info.....




BTW: realised how cheap their pump sprayers are (2.5L). I have one, and was looking at another £2.50, at B&Q they are £11.99!!!!!!!

Got a few more 1L spray bottles, up from 49p to 58p (B&Q, about £1.19)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

was the jerry can steel did you notice


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Looks like they are these which appeara to be plastic

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Jerry-Can-25l/invt/0263542?

and are described as water carriers.

Steve O.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

plastic

also took a picture


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Their pump sprayers are fantastic definately up to the task of car cleaning, got 2 myself. One stood the punishment of Tardis.

Also worth a look is the Astonish car cleaning range. They do a glass cleaner which again is up to the job at 95p.


----------

